# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  How would it all end?

## Treacle

How do you think Hollyoaks would end?

----------


## di marco

hmmm.........maybe one of the characters could become a complete nutter and shoot everyone, and anyone he didnt kill would have to run for their lives and never return!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

That's a good idea for Hollyoaks  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> That's a good idea for Hollyoaks


thanks

----------


## Treacle

Maybe Bombhead could have a mental episode or something.

----------


## di marco

> Maybe Bombhead could have a mental episode or something.


maybe he could believe someone is telling him to do it, as hes like that

----------


## Treacle

LOL yep and then they all run away.

----------


## Abbie

thats a really hard question

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hopefully the show would not end similarly to the way Brookside did.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

New years eve, everyone in the Village is in the Dog, and a massive gas explosion kills them all. The only one who's left is, Tony.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> New years eve, everyone in the Village is in the Dog, and a massive gas explosion kills them all. The only one who's left is, Tony.


lol, why Tony?

----------


## di marco

> lol, why Tony?


prob cos tony has been in it from the start?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yeap, that's why  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Yeap, that's why


wow i got it right!

----------


## Luna

Nah nice wee ending i think College shuts down and all the students have to move to an different part of the country and the last epiosde finally sees Lee, Bombhead, max and OB get married.

----------


## di marco

> Nah nice wee ending i think College shuts down and all the students have to move to an different part of the country and the last epiosde finally sees Lee, Bombhead, max and OB get married.


but not everyone on theres a student! awwwwww but max and bombhead getting married would be sweet   :Smile:

----------


## Luna

Sorry was bored didn't really put that much thought into it.

Anyway most of them are students so there would only be a few people left

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> wow i got it right!


Great minds think a like  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> Great minds think a like


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Maybe Toby could return from the dead and go on a mad killing spree with his spanner!  :Lol: (he's not allowed to hurt Mandy though!)  :Angry:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> Maybe Toby could return from the dead and go on a mad killing spree with his spanner! (he's not allowed to hurt Mandy though!)


hehe good idea!  :Big Grin: 

_"(he's not allowed to hurt Mandy though!)"_ <----- youre so obsessed lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> hehe good idea! 
> 
> _"(he's not allowed to hurt Mandy though!)"_ <----- youre so obsessed lol!


obsessed!?   :EEK!:  Im sooo not!   :Angel:   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> obsessed!?   Im sooo not!


if you say so lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> if you say so lol!


lol  :Big Grin:  Nah I just really like her character, she's the most serious and best one on there. In my opinion anyway   :Big Grin:  lol

----------


## di marco

> lol  Nah I just really like her character, she's the most serious and best one on there. In my opinion anyway   lol


so its not cos you fancy her then?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> so its not cos you fancy her then?


  :EEK!:  di marco! How could you assume such a thing!?   :EEK!:  lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> di marco! How could you assume such a thing!?   lol!


oh im sorry lol! obviously misread all your posts!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> oh im sorry lol! obviously misread all your posts!


Lmao  :Big Grin:  Yeah she is good looking, but I like her character more.

----------


## di marco

> Lmao  Yeah she is good looking, but I like her character more.


hmmmmmmm are you sure....................?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> hmmmmmmm are you sure....................?


Yep lol

----------


## di marco

> Yep lol


lol ok ill say i believe you then!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> lol ok ill say i believe you then!


You better do!   :EEK!:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> You better do!


oooooo is that a threat lol?!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> oooooo is that a threat lol?!


maybe   :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> maybe


*thinks whether to look scared or not*

----------

